# Very simple backdrop



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !
I want to paint a very simple backdrop (just a blue sky / no cloud). Do I need a coat of white paint before adding the blue coat ? I'll use Liquitex acrylic paints. Thanks a lot for your help.

Something like that: Tyco Trains


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

What would be the correct height for H0 scale? 8", 10" or more ?
It's for my small layout [H0] The Green Light RR


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

My backdrop is my wall. I just used latex house paint with the shade of blue I liked. I made a stencil using my Wife's fancy scissors and spray painted the clouds with white and then dry brushed some gray.


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Old Bandit said:


> What would be the correct height for H0 scale? 8", 10" or more ?
> It's for my small layout [H0] The Green Light RR


If your backdrop is meant to be a view block, I would think the height would be whatever you needed to block the view of whatever was behind that backdrop.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Commercial backdrops are commonly 18" or greater in height.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is no "correct" height for a backdrop. It's whatever works in your situation, and whether you're trying to hide things, or whether you want a completely immersive experience.

Whether you need to start with a white base depends on what you're painting it on. If directly on a plaster wall, no, but on an unfinished concrete wall, it would be a good idea. Likewise with wood, hardboard, etc. As you may know, a darker base will affect the final shade.

Liquitex might not be your best option, unless you are a skilled landscape painter already. Thinner paints make it easier to get good effects. If painting over a white background, paint the top solid blue, and gradually feather it out as you move down towards the horizon, allowing more of the white to blend in. An airbrush or spray can makes this very easy to do. Otherwise, you can add progressively more white to your mix as you approach the horizon.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Ron045 said:


> If your backdrop is meant to be a view block, I would think the height would be whatever you needed to block the view of whatever was behind that backdrop.


Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Many thanks for all your very interesting and very helpful replies. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> If painting over a white background, paint the top solid blue, and gradually feather it out as you move down towards the horizon, allowing more of the white to blend in. An airbrush or spray can makes this very easy to do.


This is pretty much what I did. 

Blue first, then clouds. Far mountains next. Then with a rattle can of white primer (because it's flat) I "hazed" the lower 1/3. After that came the near and nearer hills. 

Starts on page 2 and continues of page 3 of my build thread.








Second HO Layout


Since major construction is still a ways off I picked out a kit to cut my teeth on painting and weathering. This will be the old, dilapidated coal mine. It'll be to the right (west) of the "modern" mine on the layout. The plan is for those mine sidings to pass by/under it. All the brown...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply *Stumpy *Very interesting. You did an amazing job with your backdrop.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

What is your backdrop material? If it’s a bare material, like unpainted cement wall, I’d use a latex primer first. Masonite could probably just get latex pigmented paint.

I use a gray I get from Menards. I’d recommend checking the “oops” mismatched paints. They’re on clearance. Sky blues are fairly common. You can get a gallon for about $10. Lowe’s, Home Depot have the same “oops” rack.

Height of backdrop, as said, varies by preference. Mine will extend to the ceiling as the layout there will be double sided. But I painted everything that color so it all blends together; ceiling tiles, T rail, I beam, basement walls, everything.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I will paint it on pieces of chipboard (very common in France). Because it is a non-permanent layout. I need to be able to move it at any time.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I would definitely put a primer on that first to seal it. I’d do both sides and the edges too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> I would definitely put a primer on that first to seal it. I’d do both sides and the edges too.


I'll second that recommendation.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> I would definitely put a primer on that first to seal it. I’d do both sides and the edges too.


Excellent advice. Thanks.


----------

